# 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla



## Jirko (7. Juni 2004)

hallo flifinorges :m

für alle, die schon immer mal an die orkla wollten - hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack. aktuell vom 02. juni ein 123er, 60cm im umfang und satte 18,30kg auf den gräten #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Oh man...wat ein goiler Fisch. #6 
Den an der Rute ist Spass pur.


----------



## schlot (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

den mußt du erst mal rausbekommen!
 #r dem Fänger  :m


----------



## Sockeye (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Toller Fisch!  #r 

Ich würde es auch mal gerne mit diesen atlantischen Kampfmaschinen aufnehmen wollen, aber die Chancen Gelegenheit dafür zu bekommen sind hald äusserst gering.


----------



## Kalle (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Oh man, was ein Fisch #r


----------



## Thorbi (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Echt Hammer-Gerät!!!!!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Goil!!!!!! Wenn ich doch nur mal die "Hälfte"!!!!


----------



## Karstein (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Da hat der schwarze Møre Silda Blinker also mal wieder zugeschlagen! (meinen ersten Norge-Laks fing ich auf einen schwarzen 40gr Toby, ist anscheinend eine "Muss"-Farbe!)

Für 123 cm ist der wirklich schlank und rank, müsste eigentlich locker über 20kg auf die Waage bringen. Aber ein Traumfisch!


----------



## JanS (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

na denn ma Petri 

wenn isch dann auch mal von meinem AZUBI gehalt runter bin kann ich mir vieleicht auch ma eine Reise weiter als bis Dänemark leisten 

aber bis dahin bekommt man ja hier alles mit


----------



## havkat (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Uuuurrrgghhh! (AnsHerzfass) 

Wen´s interessiert:

Habe Meldung von meinen liiieeeeben Freunden. Gaula/Lundamostrecke

8,7kg/Fliege (?)
11,4kg/Blech (Møre Silda)

Allerdings in acht Tagen. Ackern wie die Blöden. Fische da aber eiskaltes Wasser.
Norgies warten auf den Run. (Stand Sonntag)


----------



## Karstein (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

@ Havkat: ist das bei Raguse an der NFC-Strecke??? Nee, kann ja eigentlich nich sein, wenn Møre Silda... Aber ist doch ein beachtliches Ergebnis, Torsten! Denke bitte immer an den Spruch von Rainer Bouterweck:

"Eine Woche Lachsangeln und nichts fangen ist schon eine ganze Menge." *lach*

Hab vom NFC am Samstag eine neue Hochglanz-Broschüre mit Infos über Gaula, Stjördal und Forra im Briefkasten gehabt - irgendwann einmal...


----------



## havkat (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

@Karsten

"Der Lachs nimmt den Köder........... oder nicht." :q



> ist das bei Raguse an der NFC-Strecke



Nein. Unterhalb.


----------



## Karstein (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Oder so!  :m 

Da wir ja schon bei den Motivationssprüchen sind:

"Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt den Fisch."

Trotzdem juckt mich die Mörrum Anfang Mai 2005 - will so wie 2000 mal wieder keinen Lachs fangen!


----------



## havkat (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Hab noch ´nen norw. Lachsanglergeheimtip:

"Kaste, kaste, kaste, kaste, kaste, kaste, kaste, kaste..............." :q


----------



## Karstein (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Hast dich vertippert, das muss   #d  "Karsten, Karsten, Karsten..."   #d heißen bei meiner unkonventionellen Zweihand-Wurftechnik!   

Wie teuer ist eigentlich der Gaula-Abschnitt, wo deine Leutz gerade das Wasser zerfurchen?


----------



## havkat (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Keine Ahnung nich!

Der Mob rollt am Donnerstag wieder rein.

Lass dir dann Infos zukommen.


----------



## Kunze (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Hallo!

Ein Klasse Fisch. #6

Glückwunsch an den Fänger. :m

Wir fahren an der Orkla immer vorbei, wenn`s nach Hitra geht... #h


----------



## scandifan (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Joooohhhhhh wirklich wahnsinn !!!!!!!!!!!!
habe letztes jahr selbst am "eriksen" pool wo dieser herrliche silberbarren gefangen wurde gefischt , leider aber keinen lachs haken können :-(
hatte dort den einzigen, zumindest sichtkontakt mit einem sehr guten fisch !
beim rumtreiben der tube aus einem schnellströmenden bereich über  ruhigeres glattwasser kam ein gewaltiger lachs aus der tiefe und wollte anscheinend die tube nehmen, verschwand dann aber mit einem riesigen schwall wieder dorthin wo er hergekommen war !
ihr könnt euch sicherlich vorstellen wie es anschließend mit meinem adrenalinhaushalt aussah , einschließlich schlackernder knie usw. usw.....
ob der fisch die relativ schnell treibende tube verpaßt hat oder einfach nur verweigerte werde ich nie erfahren und das ist gut so !
so isses eben , lachsfischen ist ackern bis die arme schmerzen, aber ich möchte es immerwieder tun , denn einmal infiziert kann man wahrscheinlich nich mehr davon lassen.
die jungs an orkla und gaula haben ja zur zeit nicht die besten bedingungen, wenig wasser und das auch noch ziemlich kühl !
die erste woche an der orkla brachte nur 30 gemeldete fische (vorjahr über 200 !!) 
ich wünsche allen die demnächst hochfahren bessere bedingungen und einen satten blanken   !!!!!!

gruß scandifan , der leider erst nächstes jahr wieder hochkann !!!!!!


----------



## Karstein (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

@ havkat: ich bitte drum!

@ Scandifan: mit welchen Fliegen-Mustern hast denn gefischt? Ist die "Eel Sprat" wirklich die Top-Fliege für die Gaula? (die mit den extrem langen schwarzen Schwingen, die einen Aal imitiert)


----------



## scandifan (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

@havkat 
wäre echt toll ein feedback von den liiiiiieben freunden zu bekommen  #6 

@karsten
der lachs wollte eine sunrayshadow nicht nehmen  #c 
wegen der "eel sprat" kann ich dir keine auskunft geben, da ich an der gaula noch nicht gefischt habe (leider!!!!)
da ich selbst erst 3 mal zum lachsfischen war bin ich auf diesem gebiet auch noch sehr lernfähig und - willig  #: 
habe jedoch über diese sogenannte "aalfliege" auch schon einiges gelesen,
soll in norge viele liebhaber haben   
die sunrayshadow ist ja eigentlich ähnlich , gell !
 lange schwarze schwinge .... #t 

gruß scandifan


----------



## havkat (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

@Karsten, scandifan

Am kommenden Samstag sehe ich mindestens einen auf ´ner Paadie.
Werde ihn/sie mit "Schwarzer Sau" abfüllen und den Notizblock zücken. 

Im letzten Jahr lief die "Roger Rabbit" (?) ganz gut. Kumpelchen fing zwei Bessere und verlor einen "Fünfzehn plus" (Schätzung eines Norwegers) im Sprung (!!).
Waren die einzigen Fänge der Gruppe in einer Woche. (Hitze/Flachwasser).
Fische bissen alle nachts.


----------



## Karstein (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

@ Scandifan: die Sunray Shadow war bestimmt auch Grundlage für die Eel Sprat, denke ich. Das Schlimme ist, dass unsereins zwar die richtige Fliege angbunden haben kann, aber die vielleicht nicht optimal fischt. Ist ja alleine schon eine Wissenschaft für sich, den Schnurtyp und das Vorfach so zu wählen, dass die Fliegen dem Lachs um die Nase wedeln...

@ havkat: du meinst mit "Schwarzer Sau" aber nicht etwa den selbstgemixten Lakritz-Snaps, wie ihn unsere danske Nachbarn trinken????

Roger Rabbit muss auch so ein neues lokales Muster sein? Hab ich noch nie gehört.

Ein über 15kg Lachs, der springt - da gehört schon riesiges Glück zu, den NICHT zu verlieren...


----------



## havkat (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

@Karsten

Genau den! Man nehme eine Buddel Wodka und 400g "Türkischen Pfeffer". 

Wenn sich die Bonbons aufgelöst haben..... nich lang schnacken, Kopp in´n Nacken. 

Ich glaube, dass ich gerade das Thema verlasse..... 

Die Rabbit besteht (logisch) zum Teil aus Hase/Kaninchen. Matukatyp wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Karstein (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

@ Havkat: HolyMoly, willst deinen Kumpel aber wirklich martern um ihm die Infos herauszulocken! *schudderlach* Ich durfte das Zeug seinerzeit bei unseren Dänen in Hvide Sande verkosten, seitdem sehe ich nimmer so gut...

Wir sollten nächsten Februar mal unsere Norge-Fliegen mit zum Event bringen und Peep Show machen - bin gespannt, was du so fischt da oben!


----------



## havkat (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Ich fische Blech! 

Hab zwar ´nen 11er Bihänder rumstehen, aber......... naja.

Zu faul, keine Zeit, usw.

In punkto Fliegen zum Norgevent kann ich aber vielleicht was deichseln.


----------



## Karstein (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Mann muss eben flexibel sein, Havkat! )))

Warum tagelang die Fliege an der Zweihand vergeblich baden, wenn auf Spinnfliege oder den guten alten Toby schon nach dem *7.* Wurf einer einsteigt? 

(so geschehen bei mir am Stjördal anno ´93 mit 3kg Lachs auf schwarz-goldenen 40gr Toby und Tanja anno ´97 mit 7kg auf Ullsocken-Spinnfliege an Mörrum Pool 2!)


----------



## Bolle (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Na da kann man ja nur  #r sagen.


----------



## scandifan (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

@havkat

Morjen 

sind die lachsfreaks schon aus dem gelobten land zurück ????? #c 

bin schon gespannt auf`n kurzen bericht , wäre super was von dir zu hören !! #6 

gruß scandifan


----------



## havkat (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Moin!

Jou! Sind sie.

Ist, bei den Jungs, bei zwei Lachsen geblieben. Ein Fisch von über 20kg ging einem Wurmer auf den Leim.

Fing sehr gut an. Neumond, Springtide im Trondheimfjord mit entspr. Hochwasser in der Mündung. Hohes Wasser im Fluss, das in den folgenden Tagen leicht fiel, gab erstklassige Bedingungen für die Fliege und die beiden besagten Salme.

Dann fiel die Temperatur rapide, Schietwetter, steigendes, reissendes Wasser.
Flifi nur noch mit "Fahrradkette" als Vorfach möglich. Schwerste Blinker waren angesagt, brachten aber auch nix.
Bevor die Jungens sich ´nen Wurm ans Band knütten, schiessen sie sich lieber ein Loch ins Knie.


----------



## Karstein (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor die Jungens sich ´nen Wurm ans Band knütten, schiessen sie sich lieber ein Loch ins Knie.



Das war mal wieder der Lacher zur Nacht - danke, havkat!!!

Die Wasserbedingungen sind derzeit "über"ideal, es kübelt in Mittelnorwegen aus allen Toren. der Aufstieg soll aber erstklassig sein, mailte mir heute ein norwegischer Bekannter. Soll das beste Jahr seit Langem werden. 

Gut ist das Jahr, wenn der Salmo erst mal im Kofferraum liegt...


----------



## scandifan (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

@ havkat

danke für die info`s von den fliegenpuristen  :m 

ist doch super , 2 salme muß man erstmal an die leine bringen  #a 

ist mir letztes jahr mitte juni bei einer woche intensivem fliegengeschleuder an der orkla leider nicht gelungen, da sehr wenig wasser im fluß war und die silberbarren sich an der orklamündung stapelten  #q 

wenn´s so weiter regnet da oben gibts sicherlich ein hammer-run und ich hocke hier ....... :c 

viel glück allen die demnächst hochfahren

scandifan


----------



## Angele-Joersch (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

HejHej!

Wirklich ein toller Fisch! Bin seit vorletzen Sonntag aus Norge zurück, hatte aber bisher leider keine Zeit, mal reinzuschauen.

Nachdem ich die letzten Jahre immer im August in Norwegen war und die meisten Fische schon braun waren, wollte ich mal wieder nen frischen, fitten Frühlingslachs fangen ;-)

Hat ja dann auch geklappt: Stordalselva, gut 5 kg, richtig kurz und dick, noch voll mit Meerläusen - super Fight!!! 

War aber harte Arbeit - im Hochsommer, wenn die Kleinlachse da sind ist es doch wesentlich leichter!

Ich habe mir einige Flüsse angeschaut - entweder zu wenig oder zu kaltes Wasser. Für einige Flüsse war es m.E. auch einfach noch zu früh!

Gefischt habe ich dann Nideelva, Stordalselva und einige 'Hidden Places' in Møre und rund um Trondheim. Im Nideelva hab ich zwar ganz kurz nen schönen drangehabt, sonst war aber tote Hose! Aber Stordalselva bringt mir eigentlich immer nen Lachs ;-) Zwei weitere habe ich hier verloren :-(.

Achja, im Namsen wurde während meines Aufenthaltes ein Rekordfisch von 24,3 kg gefangen, aber vom Boot aus - das ist nicht mein Ding. Lieber ein paar kg weniger, aber dafür 'alles' selbst machen *g*

So, ich muss aber jetzt ins Bett, um weiter von Norge zu träumen. Morgen wird ein harter Tag.

Ich schau die Tage nochmal rein. Wenn Interesse besteht, können wir gerne noch ein paar Erfahrungen austauschen...


----------



## scandifan (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

@ angele-joersch

glückwunsch zum stordalselva-lachs  :m 

joo, dat war mit sicherheit ein super fight  :q 

an der orkla wird jetzt nach den starken regenfällen auch ganz gut gefangen,
aber viel mit wurm und blech !

würde gerne weitere norge - erfahrungen mit dir austauschen  :z 

jetzt muß ich aber erstmal zur arbeit  #q 

bis denne TL sagt scandifan


----------



## Angele-Joersch (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Hi Scandifan!

Schön, dass ich jemanden gefunden habe, um über Norge zu quatschen - macht schliesslich immer Spass!!! ;-)

Hast Du schonmal im Stordal gefischt? Ist mein absoluter Lieblingsfluss. Ich fische lieber an kleineren Flüssen. Riesenfische sind zwar eher eine Seltenheit, aber es geht ja nicht immer um die Grösse. Ich hab's lieber etwas 'übersichtlicher'. Ausserdem findet man hier (fast) immer nen Platz, wo man seine Ruhe hat!

Hab gestern mit Norge telefoniert. Das Wasser ist wohl schon wieder niedrig.

Am Mittag nach meiner Abfahrt hat's richtig angefangen zu schütten. Die nächsten Tage hat's dann richtig 'gerappelt'. Ein Freund von mir hat 3 Fische jenseits der magischen 10 kg - Marke (sagt er ;-)) verloren. Naja, selbst dran schuld - wenn man bei dem Wasserstand und der Fischgrösse mit 0,35er Vorfach fischt... Und um den Fischen 'nachzulaufen' ist er zu alt ;-)

Just im Moment kam ne SMS von nem anderen Freund: 1,8 kg auf sunray shadow - nicht schlecht. 

Im Pool am Foss haben wohl wieder einige Deppen grosse Fische (7-9kg) gehakt - Sauerrei!!! 

Nideelva läuft mittlerweile wohl auch besser. Ein weiterer Bekannter hat en RIESEN-Fisch an der 2-Hand verloren...

Jo, muss jetzt leider weiterarbeiten :-(

Vielleicht kann ich Dich ja noch ein bisschen 'heiss' machen *G* (Hoffentlich klappt das mit dem Anhang)


----------



## scandifan (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Hi Angele-Joersch !

schöner silberbarren , glückwunsch nochmals  :m 

mit welchem getackle haste denn eigentlich gefischt im gelobten land ?

habe selbst noch nicht im stordal gefischt, möchte dies aber unbedingt spätestens nächstes jahr machen !!!!!
bin in sachen lachsfischen eher noch ein greenhorn aber trotzdem schon vom lachsvirus befallen und einfach fasziniert vom zwohandfischen  :z 
es gibt jedoch noch viel zu lernen, was meinen wurfstil betrifft  :q 
insgesamt habe ich erst 3 mal mit der zwohand auf lachs gefischt, 
2 mal mörrum (hier fing ich 2002 auch meinen ersten und einzigen lachs von 62 cm und 2,8 kg also ein grils) und letztes jahr an der orkla  #d 
fährst du diese saison noch mal hoch  ;+ 

gruß und TL von scandifan


----------



## vagabond82 (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Moin,
Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen, ich war letzten Juli nach fünf erfolglosen Tagen an der Orkla und extremen Niedrigwasser auch noch zwei Tage am Stordalselva(Erster Zweihandtrip). Nach rund 100 Stunden mit der Zweihand konnte ich dort auch meinen ersten Fliegen-Lachs, 90cm/6kg zu einer 10er Chilimps überreden. Seitdem bin ich versaut, Kohle schäffeln, Tuben tüdeln und akribisch die nächste Tour planen, ach ist das schön :l .

Gruss Jan


----------



## Angele-Joersch (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Hi Leute!

@ vagabond82:

Wow, der erste Fliegenlachs gleich 6 kg - nicht schlecht! Ich hab meinen ersten Fliegenlachs damals im Nordal gefangen - hat aber 'nur' 1,5 kg auf die Waage gebracht. Egal, Lachs ist Lachs ;-)
Ansonsten gehts mir ähnlich wie dir: (fast) jede freie Minute von Norwegen träumen, den nächsten Tripp vorbereiten, Kataloge wälzen, werfen üben, neue Sachen ausprobieren...
Und wenn dann der Plan auch noch funktioniert und es richtig 'rappelt' - was gibt's besseres? *träum*
Fährst Du dieses Jahr noch hoch?

@ scandifan:

Ich fische die meiste Zeit mit der Einhand. Reicht für die kleineren Flüsse aus und macht mir mehr Spass. Ein Kumpel da oben hat ne neue Einhand-Serie zum Lachsfischen entwickelt (ähnlich LOOP greyline). Mein Favorit im Moment ist ne 9,6ft. #7. Da drauf ne 'normale' WF8F und es 'flutscht' ;-)
Bei den Fliegen bin ich nicht so anspruchsvoll und fische, was die Einheimischen auch benutzten. Meiner Meinung nach ist ne einfache Greentag mit wenig Haaren kaum zu schlagen. Noch ne Sunray Shadow, ne Green Highlander und ne Blue Charme in der Kiste und es kann eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen ;-).

Ne Zweihand hab ich auch, aber das macht mir nicht ganz so viel Spass. Ausserdem geht's mir mit dem werfen ähnlich wie Dir ;-)
Schau dir doch mal www.speycast.no an - da kann man noch was lernen.
Wenn du Interesse an Afjord hast, kann ich Dir www.sshoot.com (hier gibt's demnächst auch die Ruten zu sehen) empfehlen. Is zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, vermittelt aber schon nen ersten Eindruck.
Ausserdem: www.stordalselva.no

Ach, und ja, ich fahr bald wieder hoch *freu*. Anfang August wenn die Kleinlachse da sind!

Und du?


----------



## vagabond82 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Na logisch gehts los, Planung läuft und FliDosen platzen  :z !!!
Nur ne längere 10er Gerte muss noch her.
Ich war übrigens am Stjordal- nicht Stordalselva, na 800 lachsführende Flüsse können einen ja schon mal verwirren. 

Gruss Jan


----------



## Lachskiller (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: 18,30 geballte power lachs aus der orkla*

Wenn du eine Adresse brauchts an der Orkla must du mir mal Mailen,aber die Orkla ist stark Wasser abhänig #v Gruß LK


----------

